# Bridgestone J33R Driver



## Junior (Apr 13, 2010)

I've not really been getting on with my G10 for a while now and stumbled across this the other day on Onlinegolf.   Albeit last years (maybe even a 2008) model, it has a 460 cc head and a decent Aldila NVS shaft, so for Â£78 i thought i'd give it a crack.  As an added bonus i got a dozen B330 (Bridgestones tour ball) thrown in.  

I've played 2 rounds with it so far and have missed just 3 fairways , and not missed them by much !!!  It's about an inch shorter than my G10 and I went for a 12 degree (stiff) option. I'm not too fussed about the extra height im getting and as a result of the shaft length and loft, i expected it to be the 10-20 yards shorter than my G10 that it is, but boy is it straight.   I also like the fact that it sits quite neutral, other cheaper drivers I looked at  (2007 / 2008 TM burner, MX700, Cobra S9) sat very closed and as a result I hooked the ones I tried. 

Great service from online golf too . . .I actually paid an extra Â£10 to get it delivered before 9:30 on Friday morning, and I even got an email stating an eta of 0830. 

Early days yet i know,  but all the signs are good for a Summer full of fairways !!! 


Here's a link if you havn't seen the drivers before. 

http://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/golf-clubs/drivers/318scog/5121pog.asp


----------



## birdieman (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd spotted that deal too, used to have one of those, didn't find it as long as my G10. With the dozen free balls it is an attractive price nonetheless. Stuart Appleby used to hit his one miles. Current driver went very poorly on Sunday but as I hadn't hit a drive in 6 months maybe that was to be expected! Couldn't help looking though, nothing to make a driver behave like the prospect of being binned for another model!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2010)

If it works then don't worry. I'm going to experiment with my old draw bias on Saturday


----------

